# Real Estate agent in Mexico City



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for a real estate agent/relocation assistant in Mexico City. We decided that our new office will be in either Condesa or Polanco. I would be looking for help finding commercial property as well as residential. If anyone has any leads I would be thankful.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you try a google search on relocation companies in Mexico City?
Quite a few of them offer services you are looking for.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> Looking for a real estate agent/relocation assistant in Mexico City. We decided that our new office will be in either Condesa or Polanco. I would be looking for help finding commercial property as well as residential. If anyone has any leads I would be thankful.


If you have a Mexican public accounting firm I suggest you ask the partner in charge of your account for advice. Such firms offer a variety of services not permitted in the USA, such as legal services (just like a law firm). The accounting firm will refer you to a reputable/qualifed commercial real estate brokerage which will assist you. If I were in your shoes this is what I would do.


----------

